# Vet put the wrong cat to sleep!



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

Just saw this on the news updates and couldn't believe it, how can you mix up a cat that can't stand with one that can! Whoever messed up must feel sooo bad but the poor owners losing two cats!

Mandy Raab's cat Maddy falls ill but vet puts the wrong cat down | Mail Online


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just unbelievable! I am so sorry for the owners and of course the cat in question. 

IMO negligent and the vet in question should be struck off - after all if it were a human that was euthanased you would expect the doctor to be struck off.

Just unbelievable.


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

God that's awful! How the hell can a vet not realise which one is ill??


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG! I can't believe this! That must have been absolutely devestating for the poor people!

I was also a little surprised that the only option for the cat that was ill was to have her PTS, surely in this day and age other things could have been considered, even amputation would have been better than ending her life if she was otherwise healthy??


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

so shocking i would be gutted if that was me and would probably put the vet down myself 

bit out of the question but did you see the ears on that man  lol


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

thats is a horrible story! how the hell can the vet put the wrong cat down?!? 
i dont blame her for wanting to complain either.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Thats dreadful and the poor owners i would have been distraught also. Surely they should have done checks on the cat before pts cant believe it.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Absolutely disgusting and scary too.
I agree that the vet should have given the couple other options instead of euthanasia.
How no one concerned even noticed that this was the healthy cat is beyond me
My thought go out to the owners who must be so upset and SO angry
Maureen


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

It is scary what goes on! to lose 2 cats possibly both unecessary is awful, if i was them i would have got a second opinion before putting the original one down.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

atrocious 

RIP Maddy and Tammy


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

thats awful


----------

